# Wade fishing near Tallahassee?



## broxs001 (Dec 9, 2011)

The old lady has to work in Tallahassee this weekend and I am being forced to come along. I was wondering if anyone knows of any decent wade fishing locations nearby. I don't mind driving an hour or so if I have to. Target species are speckled trout, flounder, and redfish. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Lanark Village and Alligator Point are about an hour. Its awesome place to fish if you have never been over that way!


----------



## williamsdad (Feb 2, 2010)

By far, our best and favorite spot is Bald Point State Park, right before Alligator Point. It's where the Ochlochnee empties into the bay, and about an hour drive, to the south and west on 98. Several places to pick up shrimp on the way, the last one being right before you cross the bridge over the river at Angelos (a BP gas station). Catch the tide right and fish right off the beach. At low, it gets pretty skinny, and you have to walk way out if you're so inclined. We loved fishing a little both sides of high, around the corner a bit from the river, where the current wasn't as strong on the moving tide. There's also oyster bars you can target if you like that.

It's where we learned to catch redfish, and a few other species, trout included. Always our go to place without a boat.

Follow the signs, there's a pull-off or 2 before you actually get into the park if you want to avoid a fee, but we always did better in the spot I described. Short stroll through wooded section to the beach.

Good luck. Please post a report.


----------



## williamsdad (Feb 2, 2010)

By far, our best and favorite spot is Bald Point State Park, right before Alligator Point. It's where the Ochlochnee empties into the bay, and about an hour drive. Several places to pick up shrimp on the way, the last one being right before you cross the bridge over the river at Angelos (a BP gas station). Catch the tide right and fish right off the beach. At low, it gets pretty skinny, and you have to walk way out if you're so inclined. We loved fishing a little both sides of high, around the corner a bit from the river, where the current wasn't as strong on the moving tide. There's also oyster bars you can target if you like that.

It's where we learned to catch redfish, and a few other species, trout included. Always our go to place without a boat.

Follow the signs, there a pull-off or 2 before you actually get into the park if you want to avoid a fee, but we always did better in the spot I described. Short stroll through wooded section to the beach.

Good luck. Please post a report.


----------



## broxs001 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. I like using artificial baits (mirrodines, x-raps, topwater, jigs, etc.). Do you know if those areas have a healthy amount of grass beds? The flats here in Pensacola and Alabama have been producing some great trout already and redfish already. Does the Lanark Village area have any public access areas? Sorry about all the questions...just love to fish


----------

